# Workin' for a livin'



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2003)

We've had threads on what folks look like, what kind of pets they have, what kind of music they enjoy and the entire site is dedicated to the types of MAs we love.  This thread is about the things we do to put food on the table.  What do you do/have you done for a living.  I'll kick it off...

I've been a "Bulk materials relocation specialist" (read truck driver) since '95.  Before that I spent 7 years as one of *U* ncle *S* ams *M* isguided *C* hildren, my occupational specialty was as a cryptologic tech.  In high school I spent 2 years bagging groceries and stocking shelves at a local grocery store.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm a Chemical Engineer that is currently working as a Developmental Chemist at a silicone manufacturer. 

(I make boobies. I field test 'um too.)

Just kidding, I am a Chemical Engineer that is currently working as a Developmental Chemist at a silicone manufacturer, but I make adheasives and sealants.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

Gee that's a long way to think back heheee.. I've done everything from waitressing /short order cook back in HS in the 1000 Islands... went to college  for art.. did a stint as a potter in Maine.. back to college for Nursing.. worked in New Hampshire, Rochester,NY, and western NY as a nurse,  Worked as an Architectural renderist/drafter.. that was great.. but moved back to  NY take care of ailing parents.. Opened my own art studio in NY.. did shows and was loving every moment of my own business.. portraits etc on commission.. then moved to florida .. worked as a webmaster for a BBS ... then for MCI before it merged with Worldcom on the MSN project as a Technician.. had a nasty ole car accident which put me on permanent disability.. right foot was paralyzed for 3 yrs.. docs said.. don't walk more than 20' at a time.. *with cane* or I would be in a w/c before 6 mos.. have a cage in my lumbar spine.. and then we moved to WV.. Seig and I both were part of the humongous MCIworldcom layoff ... after his transfer.. and during that lull.. we opened our own school  and  I got  full use of my foot 2 Christmas'es ago.. and here I am 

Still doing my artwork.. and loving Kenpo


----------



## KenpoMatt (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm a software developer. I write web-based business applications and reporting systems. Right now, I work for a company that provides health care & pharmacy services for the elderly.

Eventually, I'd like to own a small business.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm a PC tech by training.  Last job was a 3 year stint as a NT network admin.  Have been running a webhosting and development business for the last 5 or so years.

Oh, and I'm run MT full time too. (So send in your belt test fees...I need more cafinated beverages!) :rofl: 

(Shameless plug)


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'm a PC tech by training.  Last job was a 3 year stint as a NT network admin.  Have been running a webhosting and development business for the last 5 or so years.
> 
> Oh, and I'm run MT full time too. (So send in your belt test fees...I need more cafinated beverages!) :rofl:
> ...



oh I just noticed.. I got promoted today.. *does the snoopy happy dance in my chair* 

Hey we support you..   with money too..  *wants a Promotion certificate *


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm a mathematician specializing in numerical analysis. I teach at an engineering college.

Like *theletch1*, I did some cryptologic work while a (civilian) employee of the Navy!


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

Well for work *experiance* I worked in a restuarant as a Pastry Chef. I 'spose that doesnt really count......


 *HOWEVER* I can tell you what I would *LIKE * to do. That would be anything to do with writing. I would love to become a Script Writer/Director and then come over to America and seduce you all with my fantastic movies  Of course I would have to right novels as well (Including my biography) but if that doesnt happen then Journalism will do me fine 


Now that I'm eating/thinking......I would also love to be a chef  Of course with being a chef I can still write my biography so whatever happens......expect to read my Life story soon


----------



## Robbo (Sep 3, 2003)

I work for a company that manufactures plastic injection molds for the automotive industry.

We make molds for a lot of exterior components (bumper fascia's grilles, trim, etc)

I design the molds on a CAD system.

Before this I worked in the Toronto area doing the same kind of work, I moved here (London, ON) to study Kenpo.

Rob


----------



## pknox (Sep 3, 2003)

After college, all of my jobs were in the computer field, mostly tech support and assembly.  I did some retail (who didn't  ), and then worked for UPS in their IT dept, an Emergency Room in a Level 1 Trauma Center, and finally went to a training program for web design.  I worked as a web designer for a few years, web producer for a few more, and then got laid off about two years ago.  I had always wanted to be a teacher, so I took the layoff as a sign -- I got my Elementary teaching certificate, and then spent last year teaching history and literature to 6th through 8th graders in an urban private school. I loved it.  I hope to hear any minute now from my home district, where I plan to be teaching sometime this fall (not sure exactly when or what subject yet).


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 3, 2003)

I am a Property Underwriter for a small Insurance Company.  

Yes I'm one of those nasty people that decide whether to insure you or not; or keep you insured and charge you an arm and a leg for it.  :EG:   

But seriously, we aren't that bad, just doing our job like everyone else.  Honest.  :angel:

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *...have a cage in my lumbar spine..
> 
> .. and loving Kenpo  *



After hearing so much about you and your prowness, how are you able to do Kenpo with a cage in your back?  That doesn't sound very flexible....

Do you also teach karate in college or am I confusing you with someone else (perhaps nightingale)?

- Ceicei


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hmmm. I'm beginning to think I'm the only blue collar guy on here.  At least I know where to go when my 'puter crashes.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 3, 2003)

I work park time in a Youth Library, and since Graduating I'm trying to get a full time job as a sysadmin. Second round of interviews was this morning, and there was only me and one other who got through to this stage, so I'll find out in the week whether I got the job or the other guy/gal did.

Ian.


----------



## pknox (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I work park time in a Youth Library, and since Graduating I'm trying to get a full time job as a sysadmin. Second round of interviews was this morning, and there was only me and one other who got through to this stage, so I'll find out in the week whether I got the job or the other guy/gal did.
> 
> Ian. *



Good luck!


----------



## Ender (Sep 3, 2003)

Engineering manager here........how come engineers don't have groupies??...that would make life sooo much better.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Sep 3, 2003)

Don't shoot me........



Please.......



I'm Customer Service............




At America Online.............


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 3, 2003)

I first worked as a "go-fer" when a freshman in high school for small language translation company in New Mexico.  While a senior in high school and freshman in college, I worked at Veterans Medical Center both Supply and Financial departments next to the Kirtland Air Force Base.  

I left for college in Utah (BYU).  I worked during the summer at Novell in personnel department.  Halfway through my college studies, I moved to Texas to teach for 18 months.  I then returned to BYU and worked as a language instructor (American Sign Language).  I also taught ASL at Utah Technical College (where I started Kenpo).  I graduated from BYU and stayed on as a language instructor for an additional year.  

Provo High hired me as an English instructor for students studying for their G.ED.  Some students were court-ordered to attend as part of their probation.  I only stayed a year because it is a challenge teaching a range of 14 - 54 year olds with about a half of them not wanting to be there in the first place.  Some of my most motivated students were pregnant teenagers or young mothers.    

I continued teaching ASL and English classes during the evenings at UVCC & UVSC (formerly UTC that went through two name changes).   My daytime job the past 12 years is with the State of Utah as an Employment Counselor.

My husband, Clay, works as a self-employed computer technician and does installation/repair work.  He also works as technical support with video-conferencing for Sorensen company.

I have recently stopped teaching at nights because it is taking too much time from my family.  Just my family, my daytime job, and my Kenpo.

- Ceicei


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2003)

> I'm Customer Service............





> At America Online.............



:uzi: :flame: :biggun: :zap: :mp5: :ripper: :snipe: :shooter:


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *Don't shoot me........
> 
> 
> ...





AOL...........:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey, y'all be nice.  TheEdge883  is one of the good ones.  I think I even got an autographed CD from him once.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 3, 2003)

AOL have a customer service department!?

Ian.


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *Don't shoot me........
> 
> 
> ...




It's not too late to turn from the Darkside


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

Customer services eh? I have a question........

Isnt it illegal to sell non-working programmes to the mass public !


----------



## pknox (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Customer services eh? I have a question........
> 
> Isnt it illegal to sell non-working programmes to the mass public ! *



He said AOL, not Microsoft!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *He said AOL, not Microsoft!  *



Heh.. "Microsoft Works" an Oxymoron. 


Be nice..lets get back tojob descriptions huh?


----------



## TheEdge883 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *It's not too late to turn from the Darkside *




It's not that bad, the devil pays good


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *He said AOL, not Microsoft!  *




Have you ever used AOL, more over have you ever heard the words......


"Welcome to AOL.....Goodbye"


Its the words you hear as soon as you sign on :shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

No comment on AOL, but Kaith is right--we should get back on topic!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm Customer Service............




At America Online............. 's Competitor in the Chicagoland area.  

Boy could I tell you stories about AOL customers.  Edge, AOL service needs to  be clear to the customers that AOL is NOT the internet and NOTHING ELSE ON THE INTERNET FUNCTIONS LIKE AOL!!!  My biggest headaches are Recovering AOL users... 

Ahem. Sorry, back on topic... 

I also do some Indie film work, acting and such, and am the Key Grip for a local Indie film studio here called "Unclean Films" and no thats not Unclean as in PORN its unclean as in "The Great Unclean One" they typicaly do horror flicks.  

I have also done a few hollywood films, but nothing major, rolewise.  Mostly extra work.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *After hearing so much about you and your prowness, how are you able to do Kenpo with a cage in your back?  That doesn't sound very flexible....
> 
> Do you also teach karate in college or am I confusing you with someone else (perhaps nightingale)?
> ...



Ceicei.. I was kinda fearful at first.. but soon realized that I would be defeated mentally if I allowed my misgivings and the docs advice to rule my life.. so I just did what I thought I could for awhile.. then took the bull by the horns so-to-speak.. and even do the Standing Samurai Rolls we do in Samurai Jiu-jitsu.. The only reprocussion I have is doing tecs on the opposite side .. that gives me problems in my shoulder.. so as long as I take it easy on that.. I'm fine   *cage is in my lower spine.. sometimes causes clunking in my hip on left legged kicks.. that's about it ~!


The college Karate class at Shepherd College, WV  is Seig and me. You've got the right person 
We've also have Mountaineer Martial Arts    I love it ~!
Tess


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 3, 2003)

I have worked since 6th grade. My folks owned a resturant when I was a kid. Pizza resturant. Wash dishes first starting out, then got switched to cooking did that tell my freshman year in college. Then I was a shoe sellsman. Yes let the Al Bundy jokes start. But guess how many boob shot I got. Thanks to my boss who taught me that trick:rofl: Finally I work for Sherwin Williams in a distrubution center. We ship paint all over the country. Have been doing that for 17 years, besides teaching martial arts for 7 years. Alot of 50 plus weeks in that 7 years.
Bob


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2003)

at the current moment I'm a professional lawn mower.  hehe.  :tank:


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 3, 2003)

In the Army I was a postal worker. :mp5: 

Later I changed my Military Occupational Specailty to broadcast engineering. I do that same job now, but for a group of radio stations here in El Paso. My biggest responsability is maintaining our LAN and servers we use to play all that wonderful music coming across those wonderful Clear Channel Radio Stations.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 4, 2003)

I worked in the Army as a motion picture specialist (watched a lot of TV). After leaving the Army, I called Bingo, Worked at subway, Became a very good busboy (I already have the job if I want it back), I worked as an enrolment director for my Karate school (quit for higher paying job), and I now work as I have off and on for the last -gulp- ten years as a metal finisher. Yes thats right I play with chemicals all night to make metal shiney or Black or Black and shiney. I patiently wait for an industrial disease to be named after me... Wold's syndrome. One might say man he's been breathing sulferic for so long he's got the wolds. You know something like that. 
Sean


----------



## bujuts (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm a chemical engineer, though have been working in optical thin films coatings for two months now, a totally new field for me.  Blowin' dust of the old physics books, and trying like hell to remember what division was, let alone partial derivatives.

Steven Brown
UKF


----------



## OULobo (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bujuts _
> *I'm a chemical engineer, though have been working in optical thin films coatings for two months now, a totally new field for me.  Blowin' dust of the old physics books, and trying like hell to remember what division was, let alone partial derivatives.
> 
> Steven Brown
> UKF *



I feel you there man. My boss introduced a few new product ideas this year and asked me if I remember Micheal's Addition reactions. I had to tell him I recognized the name, but that was all. Then I rushed home to get my old organic chem books.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 4, 2003)

> Micheal's Addition reactions


1. scratches head
2. gets nervous 'cause he forgot his calculator
3. cheats by lookin' at his neighbors paper

I knew a guy named Michael once and those were his reactions to addition.:rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *
> 
> (I make boobies. I field test 'um too.)
> *



And where do I apply for that job?


----------



## OULobo (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *
> 1. scratches head
> 2. gets nervous 'cause he forgot his calculator
> ...



Hey, that's how I got through college.

That and the classic tactic of programing notes into the calculator (that I never forgot).


----------



## Blindside (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow, there sure are alot of computer gee... uh specialists on this board.  

Anyway, I'm a wildlife biologist for a National Wildlife Refuge.  Mostly I do various wildlife surveys, write grants for studies, and try to figure out how to maintain our riparian habitat in the face of 4 years of drought and 150 years of climate change.

I couldn't ask for a better job.

Lamont


----------



## OULobo (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *Wow, there sure are alot of computer gee... uh specialists on this board.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a wildlife biologist for a National Wildlife Refuge.  Mostly I do various wildlife surveys, write grants for studies, and try to figure out how to maintain our riparian habitat in the face of 4 years of drought and 150 years of climate change.
> ...



That indeed is a cool job.


----------



## Elfan (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm a profesional student (that means I loose money) at Bucknell University  in the middle of nowhere, PA.


----------



## GaryM (Sep 4, 2003)

3 years USMC, Then built and installed electronic iron gates and fences in parking lots ect. 5 years as a packaging machine mechanic/ plant maintenance first for a macaroni factory then a detergent company, installed aluminum siding, packaging machine mechanic in a pizza factory,maintenance supervisor at a ski resort, pressure washer service technician, fleet mechanic for a uniform company, framer (houses not pictures), and now I am a cosmic ray technician. No, really.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 4, 2003)

first job: working for carl's jr. restaurant as a cashier in high school.  was either that or work at disneyland, and I like disneyland too much to ever want to work there.

after that, started college, and started a private tutoring service... $20 an hour to tutor kids in math/science/spelling and adults in how to send an email and use a mouse.  sure beat my friends' $5/hr workstudy jobs.  junior year I was an RA (kept the freshmen from blowing up the dorm) and kept up with the tutoring thing.

after I graduated, I taught elementary school for a year.
I got a job working for a tv station in LA after I decided that teaching wasn't for me... loved the students, but the parents were hell.  did the tv station thing for a year and a half, then moved on to leasing apartments.  my boss was a jerk and unjustly taking away commission (mainly because it made his final numbers look better if he didn't pay us as much) and so I switched jobs. Just started a new one last week.

I work for the Los Angeles Fire Department now, doing administrative stuff.  fun sometimes, boring sometimes, but heck, you can't beat the scenery.

-N-


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *I work for the Los Angeles Fire Department now, doing administrative stuff.  fun sometimes, boring sometimes, but heck, you can't beat the scenery.
> 
> -N- *



Hmmmm,  I bet!!!  Surrounded by hunky firefighters all day. {drool}  
 I guess it's one of those dirty jobs that someone gotta do, eh?  

Lucky dog.  

Dot


----------



## MountainSage (Sep 5, 2003)

I am a farmer, a blacksmith, a sheep shear, househusband, certified nurses aid and Jack of all trades.  In the past I've worked in a sawmill, on a water well drilling crew, on house building crews, bucking bales, ranchhand, etc....  In rural america you need to be very diversified.

Mountain Sage


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 5, 2003)

> a blacksmith


Now, that is something I've always wanted to try my hand at.  We had a local blacksmith (he's passed on now) who could make anything you could imagine.  He was a big ole bear of a man but one of the nicest guys you'd ever want to meet.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Hmmmm,  I bet!!!  Surrounded by hunky firefighters all day. {drool}
> I guess it's one of those dirty jobs that someone gotta do, eh?
> 
> ...




hehe... yep!


----------



## shotmanuk (Sep 11, 2003)

Had a few jobs including office worker, bouncer, jailer and I've been a cop for the past 8 years over the pond in the UK:asian:


----------



## Kroy (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm a bar manager/bartender.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I work park time in a Youth Library, and since Graduating I'm trying to get a full time job as a sysadmin. Second round of interviews was this morning, and there was only me and one other who got through to this stage, so I'll find out in the week whether I got the job or the other guy/gal did.
> 
> Ian. *



Found out yesterday that I didn't get it, the other person did 

Ian.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Found out yesterday that I didn't get it, the other person did


 Sorry to hear that, Ian.  Keep trying and something will come along. 'course ya could always be a truck driver.  This country has a definite shortage of drivers right now so having to say the other person got it is a rare experience.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Sorry to hear that, Ian.  Keep trying and something will come along. 'course ya could always be a truck driver.  This country has a definite shortage of drivers right now so having to say the other person got it is a rare experience. *



hehe, unfortunately that would require me

a) living in America and
b) not having a nasty eye disorder precluding me from driving anywhere at night!

Nice though though, thankyou!

I was very upset yesterday, but it's gone now. I'll just have to get some more papers out and see what I cand find!

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

Yep.. quite a few Computer people on here.. Seig and I used to do that... Before MCIWorldcom held us hostage and tossed us to the dogs... ~!

sooo much nicer to have our own business and not deal with bureaucrats


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 23, 2003)

I work part time at my next door neighbor's day care. :erg: Ages usually go from several weeks old to when they usually leave us at 2-3 years old. 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 23, 2003)

I unload trucks and track inventory. I also work at the karate school as the admissions director, and teaching.

I did go to school for web systems and design but due to the economy in my area there just are no job available.


----------



## qizmoduis (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm a software engineer.  The product I work on currently is a multi-tier web-based transportation and logistics management package.  It isn't terribly glamorous, but I'm not really interested in glamorous anyway.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 23, 2003)

> sooo much nicer to have our own business and not deal with bureaucrats


 Hmmm.... doesn't that make you the bureaucrats?


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't see Tess and Seig as the beauraucratic type somehow!

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I don't see Tess and Seig as the beauraucratic type somehow!
> 
> Ian. *



oh do tell Ian.. what do you see us as *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Hmmm.... doesn't that make you the bureaucrats? *



Shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## shotmanuk (Oct 2, 2003)

Police officer in Sunny England


----------



## bushi jon (Oct 2, 2003)

I am the export supervisor for the hummvee and good at it


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shotmanuk _
> *Police officer in Sunny England*



Give that poor man a pistol!


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm still at high school but I'm definitly considering joining the army when I leave ! :apv:


----------



## khadaji (Oct 4, 2003)

Full time student is my job... 

 Looking for something else uppon graduation...


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 4, 2003)

> I'm still at high school but I'm definitly considering joining the army when I leave !


 If you're gonna do it do it right.... USMC!!! OOHRAH!  (that should stir things up a bit )


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 4, 2003)

USMC? Is that the United States Marine Cores?

Seeings as I live in New Zealand I'm hoping to join the New Zealand Special Air Service!


----------



## OULobo (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *USMC? Is that the United States Marine Cores?
> 
> Seeings as I live in New Zealand I'm hoping to join the New Zealand Special Air Service! *



Better be careful, you misspelled CORPS. If there are any Jarheads near by they may try to frag ya for that one. 

Consequently, if you really wanted to, I think you can join the USMC without being a citizen.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> * if you really wanted to, I think you can join the USMC without being a citizen. *



Yes, but as an enlisted person only. Officers must be citizens.


----------



## molson (Oct 6, 2003)

Safety, Health and Environmental Manager. Also in charge of security.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 6, 2003)

> USMC? Is that the United States Marine Cores?


 Yes, USMC is indeed the United States Marine Corps.... or as we called ourselves when I was in .... Uncle Sam's Misguided Children!!





> Better be careful, you misspelled CORPS. If there are any Jarheads near by they may try to frag ya for that one.


 What?! I just can't imagine one of my fellow devil dog's fraggin' someone... nope.... not us.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 6, 2003)

What's the difference between the Marine corps and the boy scouts?  They give the marines guns and they give the boy scouts adult leadership.


----------



## pknox (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GaryM _
> *What's the difference between the Marine corps and the boy scouts?  They give the marines guns and they give the boy scouts adult leadership. *



Uh, I wouldn't say that standing around on base, or you may truly end up finding out what "duck and cover" means.  

As my uncle (Vietnam Vet, USMC) is fond of telling us at every opportunity -- "there are two types of people - those who are Marines, and those who wish they were."

I'm in the second camp, unfortunately, as I wasn't a Marine, or in the armed forces at all, though not for lack of trying - I made it though Army ROTC in college, and was never commissioned for medical reasons (a diff topic).  I do have tremendous respect for all of those in the armed services, and the Marines in particular ( and I did before 9/11 too, btw).  I have various family members who were in the armed services, and a few who were Marines.  I also have a few close friends who were in the Corps.  Every one of them is truly "misguided" as theletch1 would say (I guess that place does something to your head, eh? ), but also guys I definitely would not mind covering my back.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *I'm in the second camp, unfortunately, as I wasn't a Marine, or in the armed forces at all, though not for lack of trying - I made it though Army ROTC in college, and was never commissioned for medical reasons (a diff topic).  I do have tremendous respect for all of those in the armed services, and the Marines in particular ( and I did before 9/11 too, btw).  I have various family members who were in the armed services, and a few who were Marines.  I also have a few close friends who were in the Corps.  Every one of them is truly "misguided" as theletch1 would say (I guess that place does something to your head, eh? ), but also guys I definitely would not mind covering my back. *



Pretty much the same story here. The armed forces frown upon missing knee ligiments. I had just about made up my mind to go to Navy OCS, but sometimes life throws you a curve ball. My curve ball came with 9 months recovery time, of course it also gave me a curve ball that is 5'9", brunette and happy to spend her life with me. So I guess it beats being in a tin can bobbin in the ocean afterall.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Uh, I wouldn't say that standing around on base, or you may truly end up finding out what "duck and cover" means.
> 
> QUOTE] I said it when I was wearin the uniform and my opinion hasn't changed in the last 30  years. Maybe I would have felt differently had I been an officer, but I didn't meet the basic requirement, my parents were married!*


----------



## pknox (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GaryM _
> *I said it when I was wearin the uniform and my opinion hasn't changed in the last 30  years. Maybe I would have felt differently had I been an officer, but I didn't meet the basic requirement, my parents were married! *



Still making friends, I see...


----------



## pknox (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Pretty much the same story here. The armed forces frown upon missing knee ligiments. I had just about made up my mind to go to Navy OCS, but sometimes life throws you a curve ball. My curve ball came with 9 months recovery time, of course it also gave me a curve ball that is 5'9", brunette and happy to spend her life with me. So I guess it beats being in a tin can bobbin in the ocean afterall. *



I'd have to agree with you on that one.  Sometimes I wonder if life would have been different for me if I had gone into the military as a career, as I had originally planned.  I then realize that chances are I wouldn't have met my wife, and wouldn't have my kids -- or at least I probably wouldn't still have them, as I can't even count the number of career officers I know who are divorced -- and realize that where I am right now is pretty OK after all.  There are things I miss though -- the camraderie, the pride, and the attention to detail that comes with the territory when you are a truly good soldier.  Luckily for me, those are the same things you get when you train with a bunch of truly good martial artists.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2003)

I was in the United States Air Force working for civilians, now I'm a civilian working for the United States Army.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 8, 2003)

> There are things I miss though -- the camraderie, the pride,


  The camraderie of the Corps doesn't end when your tour is up.  I have USMC stickers on window of my vehicle and am greeted often by other men and women who did their time in the Corps.  The phrase "Once a Marine, always a Marine" is right on the money.  I've spoken with vets from other branches of the military and they have expressed that this after the tour mentality is either not as strong for them or not there at all.  http://www.wjserra.com/quotes.htm Check out this site for a little more insight into the Marine Mentality.  Semper Fi


----------



## pknox (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice stuff!  I'm forwarding that one along to my uncle.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 11, 2003)

Lots of interesting jobs here


----------



## Jmh7331 (Dec 11, 2003)

I have to even this out a bit, give some Army representation.

Quick history:
2 years engineering, went to work.
Got sick of the lab, joined the Army - 8 years. (Uncles were USMC in Vietnam, but Dad was USA in Korea, had to follow the old man's footsteps.)
Got out of Army, went back to school to give my future wife a better life.
Got an IT job, married my HS sweetheart.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Dec 11, 2003)

I started off in fast food and ended up:

Credit Bureau - phone person
Some stupid place here that went out of business - phones
Bakery & Deli Packaging Company - file clerk
2 person law firm - secretary

and am now a:

Word Processor for an even bigger law firm.


----------



## 2fisted (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *It's not that bad, the devil pays good  *



Dude that's the first thing I thought when I saw what you did for a living! 

I do tech support at a software company, but nothing like aol.  It's basically case managment software....  It's really NOT interesting.


----------



## ABN (Dec 11, 2003)

Army 91-95
Bartender/Student/National Guard 95-97
Sommelier/Restaurant Manager/NG/Winemaker 97-2001

9/11/2001-present
Active Duty again
Now train NG soldiers being mobilized for deployments OCONUS.
 Sometimes fun, sometimes frustrating job, strange hours, get to live a "normal" life for the most part.  Wondering when it'll be my turn to take a trip... 

andy


----------



## old_sempai (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm not an Engineer, but play one in real life.....

Started out as a "Grease Monkey some 40 odd years ago after 4 years in the US Navy.  Secured some education and 2 Federal licenses, and became an Automotive Instructor.... now I design trucks, and I'm working on becoming a farmer, and a lumber jack working around the 11-1/2 acres that I own and want to turn into a farm.... just finished building a 40 ton capacity bridge, by hand, and my next project is to build a 16 foot water wheel to power a generator system for the property.....and turn a 40 inch diameter buzz saw into a rail mounted saw mill system.... buzz saws are very unforgiving so I plan on pushing the saw along a rail rather than pushing the wood into the saw... that way I hope to be able keep all of my fingers, hands and arms into old age... wait a minute........ I'm already old......

Raising chickens - just for the eggs for home consumption, learning how to make lots of sawdust and hope to start growing Shitake mushrooms along with a number of other woodland products, and putter around the property when I retire...... hopefully in 5-1/2 years.............


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 12, 2003)

Lesse. I've not had much job experience. Once cuz I'm lazy, two cuz I'm only 19, three cuz I'm in college. 

Currently, I work tuesdays and thursdays in retail. Anyone heard of/remember/love Peace Frogs? Great stuff.
Previously, I worked as the cleaning staff/restock/every other little task necessary at a florist. No arranging, just everything else.
And before that I worked at a pet shop. It sucked. They didn't pay attention to the schedule I gave them and put me to work on those days. Grr. I don't mention that job much cuz I hated it!

My parents both work for duPont. Dad is PhD Organic Chem, and mom is a environmental safety person-thingie (jr. college degree). Honestly, I'm not to sure what they do there, I just know they work for duPont and their credentials!

I guess I could list college as a job because it's a hella lotta work!


----------



## Quick Sand (Dec 12, 2003)

I've never had a full time job year round because I'm still a student but I've had a variety of jobs over the last few years. 

One summer I was a Christmas tree trimmer. (yes, you trim them in june, july so they'll be pretty and symetrical for Christmas.) I had to use a pair of little had clippers and a big thing that was basically a sword. Sounds okay but it was actually horrible and I never got paid for the last 18 hours I worked.

The next summer I worked at a music store. That was awesome because I was going into Music in university and I got lots of cds and stuff for really cheap.

Following summer I worked in the mail room at the local newspaper. It has nothing to do with mail. We put all the flyers in the papers. If you've ever seen one or two flyers inside another flyer, that's done by hand. Them we used huge machines that were really loud and often jammed to put the flyers actually in the paper. Really low pay and I'm pretty sure I damaged my vocal chords and probably damaged my hearing a bit too. We weren't allowed to wear ear protection. Also crappy, very inconsistant hours. 

The last two summers I've worked at a historic tourist site where I pretend to be a male soldier at a British fort in the military of 1867. I wear a full wool uniform all summer long and get screamed at because we have to act like the military. It's actually lots of fun though because I also give tours, work with kids and the public, do military drill, march with my subunit (the drum corps) and play fife (horrible instrument but at least it's music) and bugle and we do formations while we march and stuff. We also get to fire all the big cannons on the walls of the fort and other smaller guns and carronades and things. I even learned to fire a rifle last summer. 

I'll be working there again this summer and now I'll be a Lance Corporal so I'll also have some responsibility for training and stuff. . . . . And I'll get to carry a drill cane. he he he 

Then I'm off to do a program that will hopefully lead to a real job instead of a student summer job. I'll be learning to be a Musical Instrument Repair Technician.


----------



## TonyM. (Dec 12, 2003)

Currently I'm the dining room manager in a country inn. Have held every position in the restaurant trade since '65.
Public service: U.S. Army '70-'73 Co.H 75th Inf.
                        Vermont Dept of mental Health,VT State Hospital
                         '79-'80
                         Vermont Dept. of Corrections, Chittendon
                          Community Correctional Ctr. '81-'82


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 28, 2004)

This really makes me feel great about my chosen profession...





> In terms of sheer numbers, more truck drivers --- 808 --died on the job than any other vocation in the top ten. But because there are so many truckers, their fatality rate is only 25 per 100,000, giving them tenth place on the list. Truckers die, mostly in traffic accidents, at six times the average rate but less than a quarter the rate of timber cutters.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Let's see here.  I'm going to school -- that's my main job.  I'm working towards a doctorate in pharmacy and a master's in business administration.  I'll be graduating in 2 years -- woo hoo!!!  

On the part time circuit, I'm a "pharmacy intern" -- glorified pharmacy tech -- get paid more and have more responsibilities.  Basically I do all that the pharmacist does but get paid 1/4 less.  It's fun. I actually love my job because I love the people I work with.  The customers could use some work, but who doesn't complain at the pharmacy??


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 29, 2004)

I dont think I like my Job anymore.

I dont think I am gonna go anymore.


----------

